
What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - DanielRibeiro
http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html
======
ColinWright
You may not get many comments because lots of people here have seen this
before. Here are some of the previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453396>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=687604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937182>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1982332> <\-- comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2051062>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2614330>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2684497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3058560>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3428112>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3681116>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3771674>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks Colin!

You have been very helpful on keeping me on my toes. I'll be working on a tool
to prevent me from making such mistakes again.

~~~
ColinWright
Hey Daniel,

Problem is that from some points of view it's not really a mistake. We are
encouraged to submit things we find that are expected to be of interest to
hackers, and this certainly should be. The lack of a comprehensive duplicate
detector and the fact that items do fade into obscurity together mean that
repeats like this are inevitable, and not necessarily "wrong."

I'd love to see a solution to this niggle. Others say it's not a problem, and
I've even had some rather unpleasant emails over the issue, but I maintain
that repeats like this show the need for a companion site with "Classic News"
(whatever that may mean)

I started to develop one, but life took over, and I don't have the skills to
knock up web prototypes quickly, so it languishes, unloved. Maybe one day
something will be done to create a resource that preserves the knowledge and
judgment implicit in these resubmissions.

